# Wert aus JSF-Selectonemenu in Textfeld schreiben



## Ed77 (5. Mrz 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte nachdem ein Wert in meinem Selectonemenu ausgewählt wurde, diesen Wert in ein Textfeld schreiben.

```
<h:form id="myform">	
<h:inputText id="jahr"></h:inputText>
<h:selectOneMenu 
id="selectJahr" 
value="#{JahrBean.selectedJahr}" onchange="this.form.myform:jahr.value=this.options[this.selectedIndex].value;">
<f:selectItems value="#{JahrBean.alleJahre}" />
</h:selectOneMenu>
</h:form>
```
So funktioniert es allerdings nicht. 

In reinem HTML/Javascript funktioniert es:

```
<form id="myform2">
<input name="vorname" type="text">
<select  size="1" onchange="this.form.vorname.value=this.options[selectedIndex].value;">
      <option value="2">2</option>
        <option value="3">3</option>
        <option value="4">4</option>
    </select>
</form>
```
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## HLX (5. Mrz 2009)

Ed77 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> onchange="this.form.myform:jahr.value=this.options[this.selectedIndex].value;"
> ```


Ist der Doppelpunkt nach 'myform' korrekt?


----------



## Ed77 (5. Mrz 2009)

HLX hat gesagt.:


> Ist der Doppelpunkt nach 'myform' korrekt?



Es könnte sein, dass an dieser Stelle der Fehler liegt. Aber es funktioniert auch nicht, wenn ich myform: rausnehme. JSF schreibt in den HTML-Quelltext vor jedes Formularelement ein formname:


----------



## gex (8. Mrz 2009)

Schau dir mal den generierten HTML Output von JSF an.


----------



## bronks (20. Jun 2010)

Und? Gibt es hierzu schon eine Lösung?


----------

